# BSP Tap Set



## Rhyolith (6 Oct 2018)

All the tap sets I can find are labelled metric & BSP, I don’t want metric. Does anyone know of a conprehesive set thats just BSP?


----------



## sunnybob (6 Oct 2018)

What do you want a set of pipe thread dies for? Unless youre going to start repairing old gas and water pipes of course.


----------



## Rorschach (6 Oct 2018)

What are you doing? Most people will only ever come across about 3 sizes of BSP, 1/4" 1/2" and 3/4". Maybe some smaller ones if you are making model steam engines but those sizes are not likely to be found in a set.


----------



## AndyT (6 Oct 2018)

I'd be surprised if you can't get something suitable from BSS, one of the biggest suppliers of the sort of pipes and fittings that get BSP threads made on them .

They don't have an online catalogue but they do have proper trade counters.

http://www.bssindustrial.co.uk


----------



## Trevanion (6 Oct 2018)

As above I'm not sure why you'd want pipe thread taps and dies, Unless you are actually planning on using them on pipes of course. I think you might be confusing the fact that the cheaper sets like the Aldi one just throw in the BSP dies to bulk out a metric set. What you may be looking for is BSW (British Standard Whitworth)

I always buy my Presto taps and dies from RDG Tools: RDG Tools Presto taps and dies section

They also do sets (Tap & Die Sets) but I'm not sure who the manufacturer is (Probably someone in India) or what they're made from, so could be rubbish but probably not terrible as a first complete set. You buy 4 HSS Presto dies and you're pretty much up to the price of one of those sets anyway, so it would make sense to buy a full set if you don't plan on doing a lot of a particular size.

You have about 4 main thread types, Metric, British Standard Whitworth & Fine(BSW & BSF), Unified National Coarse & Fine (UNC & UNF) and British Association (BA). There are a few more obscure ones such as Acme, Square and the pipe threads but they're less useful for the workshop.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (6 Oct 2018)

Tracy Tools are a pretty good source of taps and dies, especially odd sized ones. They have these under 'Always Available', and whilst they're CSCT (Carbon Steel Cut Thread) rather than the better HSGT (High Speed Ground Thread), they'd do to get started.

https://www.tracytools.com/gas-pipe-set-bsp-1-8-3-4

As they wear, or you need other sizes, replace them with individual HSGT taps, which will last better. Tracy Tools supply both BSP and BSPT (BSP Taper thread).

Worth finding some way to store them so that the threaded sections don't knock together - rather as with files, that's a fast way to knock the sharpness off the cutting edges!


----------



## TFrench (6 Oct 2018)

If theres any sizes you're after specifically I may have some spares.


----------



## sunnybob (7 Oct 2018)

I used to have to cut 4" BSP. :shock: 

well, me and four other people.
2 on each arm of the central die holder, and the boy to constantly smear tallow on the pipe as we went. #-o #-o #-o 
Not for the faint hearted. :roll:


----------



## Rhyolith (7 Oct 2018)

Thanks for suggestions. I am after a comprehensive set to start me off, though I doubt i’d need anything over 1”. 

Its for steam locos, which have alot of BSP threads on them (grease nipples etc). 

I will be looking for Whitworth sets in due course


----------



## t8hants (7 Oct 2018)

I always thought that model engineering used their own ME threads, even in the larger scales as BSP & BSW are too coarse, or are you constructing 12" to the foot? If so we want pictures.


----------



## TFrench (7 Oct 2018)

I think you'll find he's working on 1:1 scale locos....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chaoticbob (7 Oct 2018)

Buy what you need when you need it - you might have to wait a day or two to cut that thread at first, but you can get on with something else meantime. Before you know it you'll have built a 'set' of cutters that you actually need and it's likely they'll be better quality than the 'boxed sets'. That's been my experience.
Robin


----------



## TFrench (7 Oct 2018)

I got a job lot of stuff on Thursday - been sorting through over the weekend and theres a few BSPs in there. I've took a couple that I wanted for myself and you can have the rest. There's a couple of nice long reach ones that may come in handy.


----------



## Rhyolith (8 Oct 2018)

t8hants":2fkkrz1b said:


> I always thought that model engineering used their own ME threads, even in the larger scales as BSP & BSW are too coarse, or are you constructing 12" to the foot? If so we want pictures.


Tfrench is correct its 1:1 narrow gauge stuff. Maybe I should do a thread for what I am doing, few poeple might be interested? Will see...


----------



## AES (13 Oct 2018)

Not criticising anyone personally, but to "store" any taps like those shown in the plastic tub shown above is "instant death" for any taps. Look especially at the 5 taps which show vertically, lying on top of some horizontal ones below - as soon as that tub is moved, and the taps start to move against each other, then the cutting edges will become dulled. If you can't find bits of flexible plastic pipe in various sizes, then at least make up some quick "protection rolls" from newspaper, cardboard, masking tap - whatever. AND NEVER send them through the post or put them in your van, etc, like that.

Not having a go at anyone, but if the OP is a beginner, then bearing in mind the tough cutting jobs that taps do, he probably won't realise just how fragile taps are in certain respects. Just like files, chisels, etc.

P.S. +1 for Tracy Tools, plus Chronos can be useful too.


----------



## TFrench (13 Oct 2018)

They're in the takeaway tub while I sort them out, AES. You have however shamed me into looking into better storage solutions for all my taps/mills/reamers. Not easy to find a quick and easy method to keep them from knocking that doesn't take up a lot of space. Then I found this:
https://www.sinclair-rush.co.uk/categories/netting/protective-sleeving/protective-netting-standard/
Everyone else seems to want to sell 250m of the stuff, which is slightly over the top, but these guys do part rolls. Will definitely be getting some!


----------



## AES (14 Oct 2018)

I wasn't "having a go" at you personally TF, simply pointing out to the OP (whom I think is new at this lark) that taps (etc,) can be so easily damaged, which to a newbie who "simply" understands what they do (therefore how "strong" they are) may not realise how easy it is to damage them, often irreparably.

I use little bits of tube (neoprene, silicon, etc, from model engine fuel line & exhaust, etc, etc,) but your link shows some ideal stuff. Similar-looking stuff is used in real world aeroengine overhaul shops to protect delicate parts, but when I was in that business I never thought to pinch a few bits!


----------

